# A fur piece and a Giddy Up modification.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I bid $6 + $4 shipping on a slingshot auction that was advertized as a plastic slingshot with a fur bag of marbles. I was intrigued with the fur bag and thought the slingshot looked like a Daisy F16. I got it today and it was a Daisy F16 and the Rabbit skin fur bag had almost 1 1/2 pounds of assorted marbles in it. Some of the marbles are old ones, but I have not sorted them yet. I have wanted to see if the F16 would modify easily to shoot flat bands. I turned the handle around and took the tubes that were on it off trimmed them and put them back on to make handle cushions. I left them stick out about 3/4 of a inch to reduce hand slap, even though I don’t have a problem with hand slap the way that I shoot 1/2 steel balls. Here are pictures of the modification and the bag of marbles. When the tubes set tomorrow I will put a band set on it and show another picture of the bands tied on. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a steal for that price!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

The way you rework the slingshots reminds me of the guys that would hot rod cars. Minor, but good changes, better performance. Good deal for $6!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice find and interesting post, Tex.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is th F16 with a set of flats attached and ready to shoot! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the this flatland attachment


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice snag!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good score, and nice mod.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cool marbles, gonna shoot em?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I already sold the ones rhat were not old. I also sold the fur bag! When you live on SS, you don't keep much very long, if you can turn a profit. About the only thing that I keep is my slingshot collection. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I already sold the ones rhat were not old. I also sold the fur bag! When you live on SS, you don't keep much very long, if you can turn a profit. About the only thing that I keep is my slingshot collection. -- Tex


im a pack rat, i like to keep everything.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep lots of _stuff_ to, I really need to learn to throw some things away. Nice mod


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, I like the tip about leaving some of the tubing sticking out for the prevention of hand slap, it may be very helpful for people with that problem! Cool mod, thanks!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

cheese said:


> I already sold the ones rhat were not old. I also sold the fur bag! When you live on SS, you don't keep much very long, if you can turn a profit. About the only thing that I keep is my slingshot collection. -- Tex


im a pack rat, i like to keep everything.
[/quote]
I hear you bro, as soon as I manage to clear some space in the house, it gets filled with....STUFF!


----------

